# Mom My Seat Is Lumpy.......LOL



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

So went for a ride today and Zoe did not have a good seat....LMAO

Here you go MEGAN!!!! Pictures For You. Forgive the blurry pics. Can't find my cam so I had to use my phone...

If you notice Thor is almost the exact same size as Zoe. She's 1.5 and he's almost 7 months old...LOL


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

aww my ol thor boy! He really is getting big! Zoe is as gorgeous as ever!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Zoe was not happy. It's funny because you can see it in her face...LOL. This is how he was the whole trip!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

OMG! Thor!!! Whered the little baby puppy go?! Hes ADORABLE! And Zoe is as breathtaking as ever. <3


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

AWWWWW THOR BABY YOU'RE GETTING TOO BIG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i love zoe as well

GOOD JOB, WHIT! lmao


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

What do you think of my entry to the caption contest?


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

loooooooooove it


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Lolll they are tooooooooo CUTE ~!!!!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Thank you all!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

awh what cuties! give them kisses 4 me!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

hell no they wont go said:


> awh what cuties! give them kisses 4 me!


They have super sticky breath right now. I think I will leave the kisses to you.....HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

haha they look so good


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

LOL very cute!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thor looking good in that collar! Great pics Whit!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

Roxy_Nie said:


> They have super sticky breath right now. I think I will leave the kisses to you.....HAHAHAHAHA


lol i know how u feel! onyx has some foul breath right now to!


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

thor got so big!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

When did you turn thor in for a grown man?? LOL jk they look great


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

Wow thor is big They both look really good . I love that caption LOL.


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

thor and zoe are looking great:]


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Great pics!! Zoe is like WTF ma! LOL


----------



## Zue'sMoMi2009 (Sep 29, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> What do you think of my entry to the caption contest?


awwww pretty babies you have .I love the caption LOL


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Thank you all for your kind words about my babies!


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

They are looking good! I love how thor is turning out. What size color did you get for him if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Bully_Boy_Joe said:


> They are looking good! I love how thor is turning out. What size color did you get for him if you don't mind me asking?


What do you mean?


----------

